# *•*• -What is happening with my mice- *•*•



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey guys! Just a few updates on current thing going on.
I currently own 3 keeper mice. 
One for sale.
And 1 being picked up tomorow.
Which plainly leaves me with 3 bin cages full out of 8.
Instead of going on about the mice I won't be keeping I will let you know how the keepers are.
Although I planned to keep alot of mice, we have many issues so I only have 1 male and 2 female.
The male is a long haired black boy with white tummy he is 8 weeks old (Benji) My female (Georgia) is 4-5 months old now and 4 weeks ago weaned off her first litter of six. (4 girls and 2 boys yippee)
One of her babies is being picked up tomorow and the rest are gone to new homes (and a few died of hypothermia, bedding now sorted dont stress im still a beginner and working out things)
And her other little baby girl is a pied grey and im keeping her, she is called Gaia. And is also 8 weeks.
Family history on Georgia is unknown (pet shop) but Gaia (Georgia's baby) has a father who was (RI infected later on) was a fawn/yellow/ginger pied. 
Benji is a brown/agouti and a PEW.
Interesting things is Georgia had 6 babies and Bemjis mum had six (both litters born on same day) I'm excited to see baby numbers. I think Georgia is a pointed Siamese she has developed another dark point in last month. That brings it to 3 dark ones and more lighter ones.

Feel free to shares yor concerns, questions and comments below but don't be to harsh.


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

wil we see pics??


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Horrible old photos but you get the point (current ones later)
Georgia (cant see her new point!)
Gaia on left (with her little sister, at less than two weeks old)
Benji's beautiful tummy!
Me Benji again! (He is so fluffy)


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Also need to tell you about when Gaia and Georgia have there litters.
Gaia and Georgia are like best friends and they love each other like best friends, I can't seperate them because I am certain one will become depressed. Im seeing if Georgia can be kept with Gaia's litter and see if she will help her (or steal babies) Im really excited but will seperate them if I think its needed


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

so adorable!!


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

You got some nice colors, good for you!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Nice, surely your joking! Ha ha two litters due in about 4 weeks I have to keep about 3-5 does e cause gosh im having problems! I only have one buck right now as well isn't it just horrible !


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh just one buck? I have the opposite problem I do not have nearly enough does. Sorry to hear about the problems but having not enough is always better than too much for me lol.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I understand!

Only two cages in use for the next (almost) 4 weeks will be amazing but then it will turn in to anything up to 8!
But im getting a new buck and maybe does because from my current pairings it will consist of the only buck I have and one of two does if you know what I mean I don't want to breed anything back to siblings or parents unless a amazing colour happens or amazing type etc...


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Baby's are expected in 2-3 weeks! I know they have only been together for 7 days but I see a tiny tiny tiny bump on both! Im so excited and will probably keep like 5 baby's from here and if any good colours breed back to mum or dad! Mum will be able to have one more litter after this and then I think its time to retire her. But her daughter will have 2 more litters after this and im sure Georgia will be a grandmother in not to long! A couple of weeks perhaps.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Lazy me finally went out to take some more picture! And SarahC I took some nice bunny photos of Charlie (ginger and white) and Stella (black and white) let me know what you think! Good photo was to big so if you want more then just ask 
Anyways back to mousey talk! 
So I think they are both pregnant and I believe Georgia is having alot of babies as I can already (7 days some pairing, see a bump)
Dont know how photos turned out but you know who is who.
Black-Benji
Grey pied-Gaia 
Pointed Siamese- Georgia (Gaia's mum)
Pied choc-Manuka
Sorry you cannot see Georgia's face point


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Damn bunny photo sucks! All rest are to big!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Rabbits are lovely.Difficult to see the mice clearly.I like grey and white as a colour and I see you have long haired to.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes sorry my ipod isn't the best camer! Thanks yes I quite like Gaia. Yes I came across longhaired very fast! But this boy is quite stunningly long. I swear I could mop the floor with him and his daughters and sons when he has them!


----------

